# Blue Heron Guide Service Flies



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Some of my favorite patterns will be available soon in a couple of tackle shops near you...

These are patterns and hooks that I have developed and fished with the last 20 years...

I have worked it with a local artist/fly tier....they are gorgeous flies...


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

show some pix capt.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

pictures coming soon..... Dizzy Lizzy's has offered to carry the flies in the shop already.. maybe other shops will as well...

Dizzy Lizzy's also carries the TFO fly rods and fly reels that I recommend....as awell as Quantum reels...

Stop in and check them out.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Bob where is Dizzy Lizzys?


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

on Cervantes.....right across the street from the Bayou Texar boat ramp...on right hand side of road as you head up the bay(East on 90)....if you see Jerry's drive inn.. you went too far....


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Bob,

Out of curiosity, you said your flies are being produced by an artist/tyer, who is doing your tying? Are you tying much yourself? Hope you do well with them. BTW, you weren't doing some work with EPA in Bayou Texar on Thursday, were you?


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

His name is Bob Blaine.. he spends the winters here and is retiring.. he is all over my website.. fishes with me on the very best days... you can google his work.

He painted a Blue Heron oil painting for me in trade and then he made me a box of flies...this guy is so talented... you will see the flies very soon in kits at some of the best tackle shops.....I have decided to sell themin a local kit for our waters...one of my bonita flies, one of my spanish flies (in two colors),and one of my pompano flies...in a nice little fly box.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool Bob, very cool.

Now, teach me how to fly fish so I can go buy a kit.


----------

